

SSL/TLS Has Been Broken By New Attack - jcr
http://www.h-online.com/security/news/item/BEAST-creators-develop-new-SSL-attack-1702136.html

======
jcr
There are a few more details in the threatpost article:

[http://threatpost.com/en_us/blogs/new-attack-uses-ssltls-
inf...](http://threatpost.com/en_us/blogs/new-attack-uses-ssltls-information-
leak-hijack-https-sessions-090512)

But I haven't found any information on mitigation measures.

------
toomuchcoffee
Umm, "broken" isn't what the title says.

Nor is it what the content of the article implies.

